# Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?



## bild (24. November 2010)

Hallo alle,

ich  war vor kurzem mit dem DS Rig auf Barsche aus nach einigen Würfen kam dann das ersehnte Rucken in der Rute. Der erste Barsch des Tages klein aber fein. Abgehakt und einem Kumpel geschenkt der ihn als Köderfisch rauslegen wollte. Beim auf heben der Rute spürte ich einen extremen Schmerz in Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger. Dabei dacht ich mir ersma nix nur das ich mich villeicht an irgendwas geschnitten habe. 

Nach dem angeln ersmal zu Hause beide finger in Alkohol getunkt um eine Entzündung zu vermeiden. Zwei Tage später hatte ich den schmerz immer noch genau so schlimm in den beiden Fingern. Ich entschloss mich die Stellen zu öffnen. Als ich mit einer spitzen pinzette aufeinmal tief im Finger was hartes fühlte wollte ich es rausziehen. Dies gelang mir erst beim zweiten mal. 

Als ich den durchsichtigen Stachel rausholte staunte ich ersteinmal wie groß er war. Es musste ein Barschstachel gewesen sein. Aus dem anderen Finger holte ich auch nochmal einen 5mm langen Barschstachel raus.

Später stellte ich mit einer Lupe fest das sie beide an der dickeren Seite abgebrochen waren. Also ob sie vom Barsch abgebrochen sind und im Finger hängen geblieben sind.

Nun nochmal ein Bild mit Nadel zum Größenvergleich.

Habt ihr schonmal ähnliches erlebt?


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Gestochen früher hin und wieder aber dass da was abgebrochen ist, nö.#d


----------



## PLATINESOX (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

|supergriAlso jeder der auf Barsch angelt,sollte wissen das die Stacheln in der Rückenflosse und an den Kiemendeckel haben!|supergri

Und jeder der auf Barsch angelt hat schonmal mehr oder weniger kontakt mit den stacheln gehabt!

Gruss Marcel


----------



## zanderzone (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Gestochen schon 1000mal, aber abgebrochen ist mri noch nie einer..


----------



## Siever (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Klar habe ich mich schon mal am Kamm oder an den Kiemen gestochen, aber einen Dorn hatte ich deswegen noch nicht im Finger. 
Hört sich aber nach einer super Geschichte für ein neues Comic ala Spiderman an. 
Von dem Dorn eines Barsches gestochen und so selbst zum Barsch geworden: BarschMan!

Nee im Ernst, gut, dass der Stachel raus ist!


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Schau in die mal genau an (Lupe Mikroskop) ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der von nem Barsch kommt, da die nicht einfach abbrechen - und wenn dann hättest es gemerkt... komisch


----------



## DaTamer83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Siever schrieb:


> Klar habe ich mich schon mal am Kamm oder an den Kiemen gestochen, aber einen Dorn hatte ich deswegen noch nicht im Finger.
> Hört sich aber nach einer super Geschichte für ein neues Comic ala Spiderman an.
> Von dem Dorn eines Barsches gestochen und so selbst zum Barsch geworden: BarschMan!
> 
> Nee im Ernst, gut, dass der Stachel raus ist!



Das ist ja geil! Ein neuer Held ist geboren. Das lässt sich bestimmt gut verkaufen:m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

naja, Held erst, wenn er sich PetermännchenMan nennen darf...


----------



## barschkönig (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Barschman der Retter des Sees

1. Ausgabe heißt dann so: Barschman im Kampf gegen den grünen Gummifisch


----------



## Franky (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Ich kann das Eingangsposting leider komplett nachvollziehen... Auch bei mir steckte mal ein Stück vom Barschstachel (gut 0,5 cm) in der linken Handkante (keine Ahnung, wie ich das damals hin bekam), aber die Entzündung und der Schmerz waren sau heftig. Mein damaliger Hausarzt (auch früher Angler) griente nur und meinte, das das fast jedem mal passiert.


----------



## Brikz83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Also das hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, da pass ich doch gleich nochmal mehr auf.....erfahrungsgemäß steche ich mich aber fast nur an den Kiemndeckeln und so gut wie nie an der Rückenflosse.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

na ja jeder von uns hat sich schon mal gepieckst, aber stachel abgebrochen, im finger stecken geblieben, und zu hause erst entfernt.

komische story. biste sicher, dass dein angelkumpel nicht captain morgan war??


----------



## NickAdams (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Hast du vielleicht am gleichen Tag noch Kakteen gegossen oder umgetopft? Dass Barschstacheln in dieser Größenordnung unbemerkt beim Abhaken abbrechen, ist eher ungewöhnlich.

So long,

Nick


----------



## bild (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Hab keine Kakteen und bei dem Schmerz wäre es vorher aufgefallen 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## serge7 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Willkommen im Club! Ich dachte schon ich wär der einzige der jemals so dämlich war...

Ich habe eine solch abgebrochene Spitze eines Stachels im oberen "Zeigefingergelenk" der rechten Hand gehabt. Hab den Stich damals natürlich auch gemerkt, lief an dem Tag sehr unglücklich. Hat dann stark geblutet und als die Blutung aufhörte dachte ich, es wäre wieder alles in Ordnung. Und nun haltet Euch fest: Ich habe dann ca. ein halbes Jahr immer wieder Probleme an der Stelle gehabt, in einigen Situationen war es sehr unangenehm. Die Stelle war aber mittlerweile zugewachsen. Ich habe dann ab und an mit einer Nadel in der Stelle mal "rumgeprökelt" aber nie was feststellen können. Trotzdem war es immer so, das irgendetwas meinen Nerv verletzen würde. Irgendwann nach Monaten wurde es mir dann zu bunt und ich fing eine "richtige Operation" an. Und was kam ganz tief, fast in Knochennähe, zum Vorschein. Ein solcher wie von Dir fotografierter Stachel, vielleicht halb so groß, etwas breiter, aber abgebrochen vor mehr als einem halben Jahr von einer Barsch-Rückenflosse...

Da habe ich dann auch nicht schlecht gestaunt. Ich sage Euch: Die Dinger sind brandgefährlich. Passt blos auf was Ihr da mit den Fischen macht. Ich weiß nur, daß ich einen solchen Fehler nur EINMAL in meinem Leben mache...

Petri Heil!:m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

weiss jetzt nicht, was ich |scardie:-er finden soll: den Barschstachel oder die Eigenoperation bis Knochennähe...

naja, jeder so, wie er will :g


----------



## bild (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Glaubst mir nicht? 

MfG

Niki


----------



## Angelsepp83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> na ja jeder von uns hat sich schon mal gepieckst, aber stachel abgebrochen, im finger stecken geblieben, und zu hause erst entfernt.
> 
> komische story. biste sicher, dass dein angelkumpel nicht captain morgan war??



#6Du nimmst mir die Worte ausm Mund:m


----------



## bild (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Naja wers nicht glaubt   Ich würd euch sowas nicht präsentieren oder mich mit beschäftigen wenns nicht  stimmt  
Meinst du nen 15 Jähriger hatt bock sich sowas auszudenken wenn er doch tausend geiler sachen machen kann?
Das Bild sagst doch eigentlich alles.

(Villeicht hast du grad nur ein bisschen zu viel getrunken )


MfG

Niki


----------



## Gohann (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Hallo Niki, Du wirst in deinem hoffentlich noch langen Anglerleben noch viele solcher Erfahrungen machen! Meine erste Erfahrung dieser Art hatte ich auch als 15 jähriger beim Meeresangeln. Da hab ich mir den Stachel eines Knurrhahns unter den Fingernagel geschoben, der auch noch abgebrochen ist. Leider war auf dem Kutter keine Pinzette aufzutreiben, um ihn rauszuziehen. Das geschah dann abends zu Hause. Der Finger klopfte schon ganz gut und aus der Wunde kam schon Eiter. Alles gut desinfiziert und am nächsten Tag war alles vergessen. Im Laufe meiner fast 30 Angeljahre kamen noch so tolle Sachen wie Risse von Hechtzähnen, Gräten im Daumenballen stecken, Dornhaistachelstich im Oberschenkel, beim Filetieren geschnitten, Hecht in die Kiemen gegriffen und als absolutes Highlight einen 8/0er Mustaddrilling knapp neben dem Gelenk im Daumen stecken! Ich kann dir nur sagen: "Weihnachten im Großhirn!"#q|supergri Das hast Du noch alles vor dir. Einzig wichtig ist: Eine Tetanusimpfung! Du solltest auch immer eine Tube Betaisadona Salbe in der Kiste liegen haben, damit kann man Wunden gut desinfizieren und es kommt erst gar nicht zu Entzündungen.:g

Gruß Gohann#h

PS. Alles was dich nicht tötet, härtet dich nur ab!!!:g


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



bild schrieb:


> Naja wers nicht glaubt   Ich würd euch sowas nicht präsentieren oder mich mit beschäftigen wenns nicht  stimmt
> Meinst du nen 15 Jähriger hatt bock sich sowas auszudenken wenn er doch tausend geiler sachen machen kann?
> Das Bild sagst doch eigentlich alles.
> 
> ...


  nö bin nüchtern, war auch eher mit nem augenzwinkern gemeint, aber nicht die tatsache, sondern der verlauf in der story  erscheint eher unwahrscheinlich.

aber egal, sei bei der handlandung oder handhabung von barschen zukünftig vorsichtiger.

hatte mal nach ner unvorsichtigkeit beim hakenlösen eines zwergwelses in frankreich ne hand so dick wie nen handball (gefühlt)


----------



## e!k (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Also das mit dem Barschstachel kann ich auch sehrgut nachvollziehen  Gestochen wurde ich auch bereits des öfteren, stecken geblieben ist aber noch keiner *DAUMENDRÜCK*. Wobei ich es bei Barschen mittlerweile nicht mehr soo schlimm finde, da ich die bereits seit einiger zeit zum abhaken immer mit dem Kopf vorran an der Schnur in die hohle Faust ziehe und damit alles angelegt wird (wie der hecht die Viecher auch immer schluckt). Seitdem sind die "Unfälle" stark zurückgegangen  
Auch das mit den Hechtzähnen ist eine unangenehme Sache  

Gruß Jan


----------



## Angelsepp83 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



bild schrieb:


> Naja wers nicht glaubt   Ich würd euch sowas nicht präsentieren oder mich mit beschäftigen wenns nicht  stimmt
> Meinst du nen 15 Jähriger hatt bock sich sowas auszudenken wenn er doch tausend geiler sachen machen kann?
> Es gibt Leute, die malen sich die fantastischsten Sachen aus! Unabhängig vom Alter.
> Das Bild sagst doch eigentlich alles.
> ...



Ich möchte hier nicht deine Glaubwürdigkeit anprangern. Ich glaube das es *keinen* Barschangler gibt, der sich nicht schon mal gepiekst hat. Sich zwei der Stachel in den Fingern abzubrechen ist aber schon ne ordentliche Leistung. Da kann man sich schon mal Gedanken über die Umstände machen, welche dazu führten.

*Extreme* Schmerzen in den Fingern ignorieren und nach 2 Tagen marternder Qual dann zur Säge greifen...|kopfkrat 

Ich sag da mal nix zu. |rolleyes


----------



## Gohann (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



bild schrieb:


> Naja wers nicht glaubt   Ich würd euch sowas nicht präsentieren oder mich mit beschäftigen wenns nicht  stimmt
> Meinst du nen 15 Jähriger hatt bock sich sowas auszudenken wenn er doch tausend geiler sachen machen kann?
> Das Bild sagst doch eigentlich alles.
> 
> ...



Ja Niki, das Bild sagt schon alles. Der Stachel ist nicht mehr als ein Holzsplitter. Ich kann das als Tischler beurteilen! Ich möchte aus der Geschichte auch kein Heldenepos machen, aber ich habe mal ein Foto mit dem Drilling im Daumen nachgestellt. Zur Story: Passiert ist die Sache abends um 22.00 Uhr in Norwegen. Schmerz ohne Ende! Zur Ambulanz gefahren. 1Std, Fahrzeit. Kein Arzt bzw, Sanitäter vor Ort. Der kam nach einer  halben Stunde mit dem Fahrrad. Spritzen taten weh wie Sau!!:c:c Er hatte kein richtiges Werkzeug um den Haken abzukneifen. Irgendwie doch geschafft. Dann die Flunke durchgedrückt, Widerhaken abgekniffen und zurück gezogen. Haken raus!|laola:
Danach ich glücklich, aber Hose nass:c. Das Tolle an der Sache: Der Eingriff hat nur 20€ gekostet.

Also: Sei in Zukunft vorsichtiger und lass dich nicht wegen solch einem Popelfanz hängen. 

Gruß Gohann#h.

PS. Kann im Moment keine Bilder hochladen. Weiß nicht warum!#c Reiche das Foto später nach.


----------



## smartmouth (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Ich teile den Konsens der Antworten, blutige Finger beim Barschangeln hatte wohl jeder schon einmal, nen Stachel abgebrochen noch nie.
Da muß schon einiges schiefgelaufen sein bei dir. 
Sei einfachn bischen vorsichtiger in Zukunft und denk dran Zander haben auch Stacheln, nich das in nem halben Jahr ne neuer fred da is - Handamputation wegen Zanderstachel - und wie halt ich nun meine Rute ??? 

greetz nilson


----------



## strawinski (24. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

villeicht ne neue art oder evolution das sie den über wasser abwerfen...kennt man ja von bienen


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Gohann schrieb:


> Einzig wichtig ist: Eine Tetanusimpfung!
> Oder die Wunde ordentlich zu reinigen, bzw. so zu halten dass Sauerstoff hingelangt, dann müsst ihr nicht immer so panische Angst vor Tetanus haben....
> 
> PS. Alles was dich nicht tötet, härtet dich nur ab!!!:g



Also ich verteh nicht, dass die Glaubwürdigkeit des TE angzweifelt wird, finds fast schon etwas assig...


----------



## Merlinrs (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Gohann schrieb:


> Ja Niki, das Bild sagt schon alles. Der Stachel ist nicht mehr als ein Holzsplitter. Ich kann das als Tischler beurteilen!



Ich bin auch Tischler habe aber noch kein fast durchsichtiges Holz gesehen. Das ist entweder ein stück Gräte oder ein Stachel vom Fisch jedenfalls kein Holz. Zumal er auch schrieb das der Schmerz gleich nach dem abmachen des Fisches war. 
Mit einer Holzrute wird er wohl kaum geangelt haben.
Warum der Stachel abgebrochen ist wird unklar bleiben, es ist ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen das der schon vorher gebrochen war und sich jetzt gelöst hat.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Es war einmal,... vor ca. 22 Jahren,...  |bigeyes ...mit mir in jungen Jahren...:    (  )
Icke fange, als Angel-Neuling, einen mittleren Barsch. Den Fisch natürlich, stolz wie Oskar, nach hause geschleppt... Mama mußte dat Ding irgendwie kochen... natürlich SOFORT !!!!!  :q
Meine Mutter hat sich dann einen ca. 1 cm langen Barschstachel beim Schuppen des Fisches unter den Fingernagel geschoben & abgebrochen... seit dem hat se *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie wieder* einen von mir gefangenen Fisch angefaßt... von da an mußte ich alle Fischlies selber schuppen & ausnehmen *& filetieren...* (der Gräten wegen)   

PS:  Seit damals kann ich recht gut filetieren...    #h


----------



## Koghaheiner (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Ich hab mir mal einen Stachel vom Wolfsbarsch beim Abtransport der fetten Ausbeute ins Knie gerammt, der dann auch abgebrochen ist ohne das mir das bewußt war, es tat 2 Tage lang weh, dann war ich beim Arzt der ein bißchen rumgeprockelt hat in der Einstichstelle. Ohne den "Reststachel" von ca. 0,5 cm zu finden wurde ich, nach Desinfektion der Stelle, mit einer entzündungshemmenden Salbe heim geschickt, nach ca. 4 Wochen hatte ich dann plötzlich eine nette kleine Entzündung die sich nach außen wölbte wie ein übergroßer Pickel, als diese dann im Krankenhaus geöffnet wurde kam wunderbarer, gelb-roter Eiter raus und der kleine Stachelrest, die Wundränder wurden noch ein bißchen sauber abgeschnippelt, damit hatte ich dann ein ca. 1cm großes und 5mm tiefes Loch im Knie das erst recht langsam zuheilte und eine schöne, einschußartige Narbe hinterlassen hat. Meine Lektion daraus, Wolfsbarsch nie in einer Plastiktüte transportieren und traue keinem Arzt der sagt: alles in Ordnung...

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Siever (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Ich habe letztens einen Hecht gefangen, der mit nem 10er Haken im Maul inkl. 3cm Monofil leben musste. Was der wohl seinen Kollegen erzählt... . Dann lieber einen Dorn im Finger... .
Um Entzündungen zu vermeiden solltest du aber wirklich ein kleines Erste-Hilfe Set dabei haben. 2-3 Pflaster sind nicht schlecht und diese Betaisadona ist auch ganz gut! Und wie einer der Vorgänger schon sagte: vergiss die Tetanusimpfung nicht (ich sprech schon wie meine Mutter früher...)!


----------



## Lucius (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Siever schrieb:


> Klar habe ich mich schon mal am Kamm oder an den Kiemen gestochen, aber einen Dorn hatte ich deswegen noch nicht im Finger.
> Hört sich aber nach einer super Geschichte für ein neues Comic ala Spiderman an.
> Von dem Dorn eines Barsches gestochen und so selbst zum Barsch geworden: BarschMan!
> 
> Nee im Ernst, gut, dass der Stachel raus ist!



Und als sein Sidekick der wiederauferstandenen Barschel!

Auf das Barschman nie sein "B" verliert...;-)


----------



## tino2007 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Gut zur Wundversorung ist auch der Blauspay den manche Angler zum Desinfizieren von (Haken-)Wunden für Fische verwenden. Darin ist ein breit wirksames Antibiotikum (Amoxicillin?)
das zeug ist auch rel wasserfest (geht auch mit seife kaum runter).

Eine nicht zu verachtende Gefahr sind auch Bisswunden von Hechten. Die spitzen Zähne "impfen" regelrecht Bakterien unter die Haut. Diese wunden wachsen auch rel schnell zu und sperren Keime regelrecht ein- wo sie dann ungestört ihr unwesen treiben können.
Und dann sagt man so schön: "Heiter rinnt der Eiter weiter....:v"


----------



## Lil Torres (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tischler habe aber noch kein fast durchsichtiges Holz gesehen. Das ist entweder ein stück Gräte oder ein Stachel vom Fisch jedenfalls kein Holz. Zumal er auch schrieb das der Schmerz gleich nach dem abmachen des Fisches war.
> Mit einer Holzrute wird er wohl kaum geangelt haben.
> Warum der Stachel abgebrochen ist wird unklar bleiben, es ist ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen das der schon vorher gebrochen war und sich jetzt gelöst hat.


 
ich glaube das hast du falsch verstanden...

das war eher auf die größe des stachels bezogen den man mit der eines holzsplitters vergleichen kann!!


interessanter thread, ich hätte nicht gedacht das barschstacheln so übel sein können... |bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> naja, Held erst, wenn er sich PetermännchenMan nennen darf...


 



Sorry,:m

aber der Titel ist bereits an mich vergeben.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Siever (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Und als sein Sidekick der wiederauferstandenen Barschel!
> 
> Auf das Barschman nie sein "B" verliert...;-)


In meiner Mittagspause habe ich den BarschMan mal skizziert... .


----------



## hecht 01 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

witziges bild


----------



## Koghaheiner (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Siever schrieb:


> In meiner Mittagspause habe ich den BarschMan mal skizziert... .




Blaubarschbube und Meerjungfraumann können einpacken!


----------



## bild (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Woher hast du denn das Bild von mir ? 

Hab mich seit dem Stachel im Finger stark veränder muss jetzt alle 2 Stunden meinen Kopf ins Wasser steckn damit ich besser atmen kann 

Spaaaß 


Aber Holz wird es nicht sein da es Rund war und nen Holzsplitter wird nie perfekt rund sein.


MfG

Niki aka Barschman


----------



## Gohann (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Um eines klarzustellen! Ich bezweifle die Glaubwürdigkeit des TE nicht! Der Vergleich mit dem Holzsplitter war auf die Größe des Stachels bezogen!  Also liebe Gutmenschen: Schön locker bleiben und immer durch die Hose atmen.|bigeyes

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (25. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Fotos laden klappt auch wieder. So wie auf dem nachgestellten Foto saß das Ding drin.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*



Gohann schrieb:


> Um eines klarzustellen! Ich bezweifle die Glaubwürdigkeit des TE nicht! Der Vergleich mit dem Holzsplitter war auf die Größe des Stachels bezogen!  Also liebe Gutmenschen: Schön locker bleiben und immer durch die Hose atmen.|bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h


sorry, meine Antwort war nicht auf DIch bezogen, hab mich da verzitiert:c


----------



## megger (26. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Genau das gleiche ist mir dieses Jahr auch passiert, und zwar nach der Vorsorgung eines Zanders. Ich denke, dass der Stachel vielleicht auch eine abgebrochenes Stück Schuppe sein könnte. So hab ich es mir bei meinem stachel erklärt.

Petri

Megger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2010)

*AW: Barschstachel!! Kennt ihr das?*

Ich finde die Meldung gut, und es gemahnt zur Vorsicht! #6
Danke an bild, Franky, serge7.

Auch wenn es eben selten passiert, meist zuckt man auf den Stacheln schnell wieder weg, und dann so nebenbei können sich kleine Wunden  auch noch rein durch Bakterien übel entzünden. 

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass die Stacheln von den Stachelrittern schon nach den langen Erfolgen bester fieser Verteidigung entwickelt wurden, die gerne auch tödlich sein dürfen, und es da keine Sicherheitsverordnung, VDE oder GS gibt! :m


----------

